# HALONG BAY KAYAKING IN VIETNAM



## caly00 (May 16, 2008)

*HL-CB 01: **HA LONG -CATBA HIKING & KAYAKING*
*(3 days/ 2 nights) Daily departure*​ 


*Day 1: Hanoi - Halong - CatBa* ( L,D)








AM: 8h00 depart to Halong Bay by Bus. Arrive at 11h30, Get on boat. Start cruising. Lunch on boat.
PM: Cruise around the bay on the way to CatBa, visit ThienCung & Daugo caves. Stop at a desert beach for swimming and Kayaking. Overnight at Hotel in CatBa.

*Day 2: Catba Trekking and Kayaking *( B,L.D)
8h00: Have breakfast at the hotel. Take motobike to AngVa, local guide take you to visit Ang Va1, Frog lake, AngUop , Ang Thinh Linh, Where you can go fishing, swimming, have lunch with the sea food by yourshelf. 12h00: Continue to go to Vem cave. Fishing people will take you to La Ha bay, you can ride







Kayak boat by yourshelf to visit Pearl farm. Mokey feeding area at Cat Dua.
16h00: Back to Beo port to visit sea animal - feeding area.
17h00: back to the hotel. Overnight in Cat Ba

*Day 3: CatBa -Haiphong -Hanoi.* ( B,L )
AM: Breakfast. Morning is free for swimming. Lunch at restaurant. 14:30 Pm take a high speed boat to Haiphong. Bus pick up and transfer to Hanoi. 
PM: Return to Hanoi. Arrive Hanoi at 18h30.

*HANOIPEACETOUR.VN* .The Leading Tour Operator In Vietnam and South East Asia,We are specialzing in organizing package tours and budget tours, Hotels at any traveller's demands, Enjoy interesting travel with huge fun and great discounts. 
*HANOI** PEACE TOUR - **VIETNAM** TOUR OPERATOR*
Add: 28 Hang Mam Str - Hanoi - Vietnam 
TEL: (84.4) 9263914 / 5682115
FAX : (84.4) 5682126 
Hotline : 0904288795 
Email : [email protected] / [email protected]
http://WWW.HANOIPEACETOUR.VN
http://WWW.HANOIPEACETOUR.COM
vietnamhotelindex.com


----------

